# bibliorato



## thecrapler

Hola. 

Quiero saber que significa bibliorata. 

Parece relacionado a archivando documentos, como una carpeta, o un expediente. 

Que piensan Uds? Gracias.


----------



## Manuel Herman

No conozco esa palabra, tal vez se refiera a una "rata de bibloteca" que es como se llama coloquialmente a las personas que se pasan mucho tiempo en bibliotecas o entre papeles y documentos.


----------



## thecrapler

Bibliorata no refiere a una persona. Estoy seguro de esto porque en el contexto del documento/frase un partido envia algunas carpetas y un bibliorata a otro partido en un sobre.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Lo único que he encontrado que pueda valer es "bibliorat*o*", que en américa es una especie de archivador o carpeta para documentos.


----------



## Mafelo505

Manuel Herman said:


> Lo único que he encontrado que pueda valer es "bibliorat*o*", que en américa es una especie de archivador o carpeta para documentos.


 
*bibliorato* es un término muy común en Argentina con el significado que señala Manuel


----------



## thecrapler

disculpa. si. la palabra es bibliorato... pero puede elborar un poco más, que tipo de carpeta para archivar?... hay una palabra adecuada en íngles (aparte de folder, file or dossier)?


----------



## Manuel Herman

Si buscas en las imágenes de google por "bibliorato" verás el tipo que es. No sé la traducción concreta de ese tipo de carpeta al inglés pero seguramente al verla lo reconozcas.


----------



## thecrapler

Que buena idea. Verdaderamente es un tipo de carpeta grande, o carpeta de tamaño legal.
Gracias.


----------



## ricardo_arjona

Por si a alguien le sirve en el futuro, _bibliorato_ se traduce como _lever arch file_. Me llama la atención que no figure en el Diccionario de la Real Academia, me pregunto cuál sería el nombre "oficial".


----------



## nuri148

En España el bibliorato se llama *archivador*.


----------



## Aviador

¡¿Biblio qué?!

Yo vivo en América y jamás había oído esa palabra. Parece que el diccionario de WR, en relación a este término, necesita más precisión.


nuri148 said:


> En España el bibliorato se llama *archivador*.


También en Chile; las imágenes de _bibliorato_ que aparecen en Google muestran lo que en Chile llamamos _archivador_.

Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

El problema con archivador es que no es muy específico, salen fotos de biblioratos, muebles para archivar carpetas colgantes, y algunas otras cosas:
http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=...rchivador&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Lanús11

0scar said:


> El problema con archivador es que no es muy específico, salen fotos de biblioratos, muebles para archivar carpetas colgantes, y algunas otras cosas:
> http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=...rchivador&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi



En Argentina, denominamos bibliorato al tipo de carpetas que sirven para archivar una gran cantidad de papel y generalmente tienen una especie de palanca para abrir y cerrar los ganchos. De ahí, el término _lever arch file_.


----------

